# 1st Costume Event of the Season



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife and I attended the The Party Bazaar's Second Annual Halloween Preview. Needless to say we went in costume: I went as a contemporary Vampire and she was a very elegant and beautiful Spiderella.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You two look great Spooky!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are lookin' good!

Beautiful wife, I might add!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

So tell me, how'd an ugly guy like you, get a hot chick like that?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You really ARE a Spookydude!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

slimy said:


> So tell me, how'd an ugly guy like you, get a hot chick like that?


Money


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats - cool pic and costumes.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

very cool - hope you had fun...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice costumes I like your finger ring i just bought one also at a hog rally, mine is the skull one


----------

